# cruze diesel fuel neck



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you need to find some place where they cater too small cars an trucks.
I know what you mean about the big truck stops. had to get fuel at one of those one time.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Most truck stops will have at least one pump with the small nozzle for cars and pickups. I've had to use the big one a few times and it is a pain.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Most manufacturers put an adapter in the car. Chevy don't.

Amazon.com: TDI Diesel Fuel Nozzle Adapter: Automotive


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here in Oz the large nozzle pumps are labelled "Hi-Flow", usually the nozzle on the other size is a standard one. From my one quick mistake some time, ago, I don't see how anyone could use them in a standard size fuel neck, it would spray distillate all over the place.

Diesel cars have been common here for a long time, I can't think of the last time I saw a petrol station that supplied diesel which did not have some standard nozzles - thinking about it, it's been a while since I've seen a station_ without _a diesel pump!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a pretty common problem with many diesels smaller than a large truck. Most stations have at least one pump with smaller diesel nozzles. Sometimes at truck stops, they will have smaller diesel nozzles here and there with the automotive gas islands away from the truck diesel islands.

I don't like using those large nozzles either because their flow rates are way too fast for our little cars.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i had to usa a hi flo nozzle more than once. Its get the tank filled up pretty quickly though.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I avoid going to stations that do not cater to cars that require diesel simply because the fuel pump pressure at truck stop pumps is usually quite a bit higher. I go to Kwik Trip almost exclusively in my area for this very reason.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JJM said:


> I recently bought a new 2014 chevy cruze diesel. So far I love it but there one thing that I have noticed. When I go to fill it up with diesel most of the time at the gas station the only place to get diesel is where the semi trucks fill up. The nozzle that they use is pretty big and it won't fit all the way in my fuel tank neck. The only way I can fill with the big nozzle is by standing by the car's tank and put the diesel nozzle 2 inches that I can put it in and fill it that way.
> I asked my dealership about it and they pretty much said. Chevy made it this way for a reason and they didn't want to mess with it. I was hoping someone could shed some light on this.


I see you got some good advice, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum and congrats on your CTD! I've put over 70K miles on mine and love it!


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

Use a smaller nozzle, problem solved. GM doesn't put a high flow fuel neck because it would fill the car in less than a minute...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Here in Sydney many service stations have a diesel pump on every fuel island. My first fill up I didn't know there was 2 types of nozzle and made the same mistake until the attendant asked me why I didn't use the small pump. Red faced I never made that mistake again. My problem was I used to drive Trucks and Buses and never needed the small pump.


----------

